# Lyft rental reward changes



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

I knew driving for me was coming to an end but I was hoping to make it through the summer. These new changes are bad in my opinion.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

That's a LOT of rides. What does the rental run per week?

I assume you can't Uber in it?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

My rental rewards in Vegas changed for the better. I'd even say best yet. .... $200 for 90% 20 peak and 100 total. There is a consolation prize at 90% 10 peak 65 total. The peak hours actually seem better chosen as well ....don't get comfortable with it though, they keep changing it and Uber is killing Lyft on market share. 

Personally, the change delays my purchasing a vehicle a little longer. I was starting to look so I could add uber, but I've put 27k miles on this rental in 6 months. ...if the terms are good enough to only pay $16 a week I'd be crazy to bail on this right now. Just keep adding to cash pile.


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

In San jose they added a third teir and raised the highest to cover taxes. 180 for car plus 23.80 for tax. They also lowered peak ride requierment down from 30/40 to 20/25.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Left to schedule myself 100 or even 120 rides is easy. The peak rides and their feeble attempt at micro managing me is a challenge because rather than just let rides happen, I'm going offline to prevent rides just before peak and going offline after peak hours are up to plan around the next chance. By lowering the peak and raising the total....I can just work my way and be confident the numbers are met.

Also helps customer service. ...I've gotten rather annoyed at people boldly wasting my time during a peak hour where in a normal hour I genuinely don't care. I'm in the customer service business first and the transportation is just a side product.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Uberbugg said:


> In San jose they added a third teir and raised the highest to cover taxes. 180 for car plus 23.80 for tax. They also lowered peak ride requierment down from 30/40 to 20/25.
> View attachment 130823
> View attachment 130824


The $105 is interesting. That one I could reach easily. But as with me, upping the rides to 95 and 110 is what I'm going to struggle with, not to mention getting a certain amount during certain times of the day. This will most certainly mean 7 days a week. With 80 rides needed I was able to take a day off at least.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Dropped off my car, final straw for me after over a year on this program.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> Dropped off my car, final straw for me after over a year on this program.


Definitely need to get my resume together. I was hoping to wait until the end of summer.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Lyft has changed their rental terms every month or so.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

It seems like each change us easier in some cities and harder in others. Not sure if they are seeking a balance but failing or purposely playing a game.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> Definitely need to get my resume together. I was hoping to wait until the end of summer.


Was hoping for the same but with Denver changes most peak hours are concentrated in Friday and Saturday which will saturate those hours. I can imagine driving Friday and Saturday nights with little to no surge cause of it. I'm too old for games, screw lyft.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> Definitely need to get my resume together. I was hoping to wait until the end of summer.


Now they want a $250 deposit and I've been driving since November.


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

Thats on the rental company. What was your deposit before? 250 in san jose all this time.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Uberbugg said:


> Thats on the rental company. What was your deposit before? 250 in san jose all this time.


They were doing no deposit back then.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

So they are forcing you to do a deposit even if you are already in the program huh?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone have a Rental Rewards bonus tier that includes rental reimbursement + extra bonus money on top of that? 

I think San Francisco is only place with that type of tier and that was posted a couple months ago.


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

As i posted, tecnically, san jose does now. Only really its enough to cover the taxes as well. (105,155 or 200).

inregards to being made to put up a deposit after all this time...
Even though its the same car, and hes had it all this time, every month it is returned and rerented. So every month is a brand new rental. Honestly im very suprised to hear there had not been one previously.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Uberbugg said:


> As i posted, tecnically, san jose does now. Only really its enough to cover the taxes as well. (105,155 or 200).
> 
> inregards to being made to put up a deposit after all this time...
> Even though its the same car, and hes had it all this time, every month it is returned and rerented. So every month is a brand new rental. Honestly im very suprised to hear there had not been one previously.


Yep! The program didn't require a deposit before. With all the ride demands now and so many more people driving these days, the writing is on the wall. Think I have another month before deposit is due so may be done by then. May as well go back to Uber at this rate.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Hagong said:


> Lyft has changed their rental terms every month or so.


I'm surprised at how everyone even the media always attack uber.Lyft is way more corrupt then uber.


----------

